# Kickstand help



## Chiefwaz (Sep 5, 2020)

The pin which holds my Schwinn kickstand in is stuck, I’ve tried liquid wrench, penetrating oil. I can compress the spring easily enough, but very little pin is showing through the frame, can’t grab it with anything and when I can, it’s not moving. What are my options? Can I tap it through? Drill it out? I’m guessing maybe it’s bent in there? Any advice would help.  TIA


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 5, 2020)

I've never had that issue, yet. My first thought was not enough compression or too much, so the pin wasn't completely free. Here's the two types and I'd guess you have the first style. If so, maybe rotate the sprag a little each direction while compressing the bushing.

By the way, that hole in the bushing does not go all the way thru to the stand.


----------



## Chiefwaz (Sep 5, 2020)

Ok thanks


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 5, 2020)

try compressing the spring with bike upright, sometimes the lil pin will fall out or be easier to remove with gravity assist.
the KS tool helps a bunch


----------

